# Lexus/ Silvia Conversion



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

On my 200sx, what would you feel about a Silvia conversion, lights and bumber.










And on the back, have a "sort of" lexus conversion. Just get rid of the lights on the trunk panel, but leave the one on the car itself. And then just shave around on the trunk door?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

Damn that's gonna cost a lot!

I think the front end conversion would be sweet, and the rear too...if done right. But you realize if you did a Silvia conversion up front you'd have to get new fenders, hood, front bumper, and the headlights, that is unless you can get somebody to reshape the pieces on your car now. I just think it'll be really involved, but if you have the money and if you want to, go for it.


----------



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

just seeing that silvia pic gives me chills (the good ones). such a damn good-looking vehicle... and powerful to boot.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I just like how mean it looks. No ones gonna mess with you if your car looks like it can kill someone elses your car with its headlights


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

go for it..... im thinking of some conversions also myself but im not serious enough to do it yet (not enough money) it can be done but it will cost ya


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
The front, nice as it is, is a waste of money. You'll spend so much you'll be afraid to use it as a daily driver. However, if thats what floats your boat, you'd be the first, and have a gorgeous car. 

As for the rear, its simple. Get 'the artist formerly known as syndicate-bro's' rear 'skyline' center panel. This allows the rear sides to remain, and gives two circles next to them. You can replace the sides (the part of the tails that actually lights up) with whatever aftermarket tails you want. Then just have a bodyshop make the panel flush with the trunk and paint to match. This is fairly inexpensive (as far as bodywork goes that is).
Instant IS300/altezza (the car not the lights) rear end.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what kind of car was this originally? Honduh?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

A civic, yeah.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

A friend of mine has a pair of silvia headlights with the black housing-kind of like those. He was goona convert his Civic but used an Accord front end instead.

He really wants us to try the conversion on my car. He already mapped out wut would have to be done. This kid is sort of like a Honda version of Syndicate Bro--Im just thinking about it right now but Im really leaning towards DOING IT. 

He can baically reshape -reweld-and mold everything so I dont have to pay for anything but the lights and some tools and materials.

I THINK its time this front end goes on a car it actually should go on---not a HonDUH


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It's not yet molded in, but....


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

1CLNB14, thats pretty much the idea yeah. But I wanted to bring the License plate out too, there is too much space above it. Can you see it on your pics? But yeah, once you mold it, its gonna look sweet. Good work. Did "bro" hook you up with those


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, he hooked me up. It was my idea, that he brought to life.

I intend on shaving/filling in the plate area later, when I do a total rear light conversion...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Thats exactly what I mentioned above. I was going to post a link to the thread where I did all those photoshops for you, but you posted for me.
Thanks.

Seth


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

That panel won't fit the 200sx will it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2002)

My 200sx/Lucino is in Texas right now getting the IS300 rear conversion done right now! I'll post pics on the progress soon.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

You have an actual Lucino from Japan?


----------

